# 3g sturgis bike



## Gamertech (Dec 15, 2018)

I picked up recently this bike and have no clue or anything on its history. Who ever has an idea or link please help


----------



## rrtbike (Feb 28, 2019)

__


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 28, 2019)

Uhhh


----------



## REC (Mar 1, 2019)

Get out your wayback machine - that would be 2005 or so. I forgot about those until you picture. I had one of the other models from 3G Bikes, a "Showtime."
Link to website:

https://www.3gbikes.com/

Good luck in your search... Those fenders were not on the bike originally as I recall.

REC


----------

